# bobcat t190 extremely noisy, and extremely bumpy ride?



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

hello everyone, this is my first year using a tracked machine for snow removal. my question is that the t190 that we have makes a tremendous amount of noise when moving, almost sounds like a steel tracked machine if that makes sense, also the ride is extremely rough, it really rattles you when going slow, and any time we put down pressure on the snowblade it gets 100 times worse... anyone have experience with these machines? i don't think this is normal.... any ideas what could be wrong with it?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have never used a T190 but I did demo a T300 few years ago. What you are describing was one of the things I didn't like about it. I thought most of the noise was from the windows rattling. If you put enough down pressure you will transfer all the weight to the drive sprocket. This greatly reduces the contact area so the tread pattern creates a rougher ride than it already was. The newer versions have incorporated a quasi suspension system (at least the T300 did) so they may not be as rough riding as the one I demoed. If my memory serves me, Bobcat added a fulcrum between bottom roller pairs so that the rollers can react to contours on the ground. IMO this will not make that much difference on pavement. I suggest that what you are experiencing is just the way those machine ride. BTW the Cat MTLs have a supper smooth ride. They do, however, incorporate a torsional suspension.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

have u check for a losse nut behind the wheel????

i used a t190 over the summer, it the worst machine we ever rented on pavement


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yea sunbelt kept pushing me to try their tracked machine out... im not thrilled... think im gonna go back to a tired machine...or maybe theyll send me a john deere.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I wonder if it has some worn out track rollers.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a Bobcat that's what you get. The newer ones with the optional Roller suspension is better. Keep the tracks flat on the ground it will ride better. The rear idler on them is steel and wear into an octagonish shape


----------



## landscape1 (Nov 18, 2009)

The original C pattern tracks will give you the best ride. I just bought new tracks for my t190 but not the oem c pattern and it is rediculously rough and tons of vibration, the machine was literaly falling apart so I put the old tracks back on and rides almost like a cadilac now.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

NorthernSvc's;1204123 said:


> hello everyone, this is my first year using a tracked machine for snow removal. my question is that the t190 that we have makes a tremendous amount of noise when moving, almost sounds like a steel tracked machine if that makes sense, also the ride is extremely rough, it really rattles you when going slow, and any time we put down pressure on the snowblade it gets 100 times worse... anyone have experience with these machines? i don't think this is normal.... any ideas what could be wrong with it?


As someone mentioned, you need to keep the machine tracks flat on the ground....But it sounds deeper than that...may be rollers or drive sprocket. Type of tracks can make a big difference also.

We run a 09 T190RS w/ Polar Tracks on it...Love it!...It rides pretty smooth for what it is. It will push a 10ft pusher full of snow fairly easy.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i think it just has cheap tracks on it being a rental machine and all... i can't see it bein worn out or something broken only has 120 hours on it but hey i guess anything can happen... sunbelts taking care of it and they are sending me a new s175.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for all the input


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

snocrete;1205684 said:


> As someone mentioned, you need to keep the machine tracks flat on the ground....But it sounds deeper than that...may be rollers or drive sprocket. Type of tracks can make a big difference also.
> 
> We run a 09 T190RS w/ Polar Tracks on it...Love it!...It rides pretty smooth for what it is. It will push a 10ft pusher full of snow fairly easy.


Do the Polar Tracks make it ride better than the OEM tracks?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1205853 said:


> Do the Polar Tracks make it ride better than the OEM tracks?


A little bit. When you combine the fact it has RS (roller suspension) AND Polar Tracks, its a lot better ride than my previous "non" RS T190 w/ stock C tracks.

I ran this machine last winter with the stock tracks, and it did slightly better than my previous 190.....but this year we added the Polar Tracks, and its INSANE the difference it makes. Situations where this machine would struggle with the 8fter before, it can do with the 10fter without to much trouble now.


----------



## landscape1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you use the polar tracks in the summer and if so how do they wear?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

landscape1;1205995 said:


> Do you use the polar tracks in the summer and if so how do they wear?


No, we will go back to the C tracks.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Make sure you have the proper track tension, check your sprocket wear ( are the front side of the sprockets beginning to "hook", if they are that will make it seem rough and noisy. Also if the "pins" in the tracks are getting worn this will also add to the rough ride. I use my Takeuchi TL 130 with a 5 foot FFC blower and really like it at the job its been on for the last 3 years. It rides a little rough but not bad. Besides I bought it for its ability and power... not the ride.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

one of my machines has McClaren tracks that DO NOT have an alternating lug pattern. absolutely brutal to drive on pavement, windows rattling like they will break. i plan on a set of polar tracks (thanks snocrete) but as it sits it's almost unusable IMO. i let one of my younger guys drive it ...but there's no way i would until i change tracks
steve


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

xtreem3d;1208367 said:


> one of my machines has McClaren tracks that DO NOT have an alternating lug pattern. absolutely brutal to drive on pavement, windows rattling like they will break. i plan on a set of polar tracks (thanks snocrete) but as it sits it's almost unusable IMO. i let one of my younger guys drive it ...but there's no way i would until i change tracks
> steve


Crazy how different machines act with similar tracks. I have a VERY similar pattern to yours and really like them. The factory tracks sucked for me. The new tracks are similar to yours and i really like them for pushing dirt, and they do pretty good in the snow too. Not rough of ride either.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

IMO these might be the best tracks for dirt work i have ever used and they do grip in snow but the ride is unbearable..(i don't mean just bad)


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a t250 since 2006 and I use it all the time, your problem is not bobcat itself, but the machine you are running, it is a rental from sunbelt = every tom dick and hery is runnig that machine.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I own a t-190, the stock tracks are garbage. The cat stock track ride smooth but once they have wear and tear they are not comfortable.


----------

